# [H] Eldar and Daemons [W] $$$



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Just looking to unload what I dont use anymore. PM or reply to let me know. 

Eldar:

-Codex
-Howling Banshees (Unopened Box)
-Prince Yriel (Built) 
-Farseer (Built)
-2 Squads of 10 Dire Avengers, Exarchs w/ 2 Shuriken Catapults (Built)
-10 Fire Dragons, 2 Exarchs w/ Fire Pikes (Painted)

Daemons:

-10 Plaguebearers (Built)
-3 Screamers (Built)

I have done a deal with Deus Mortis before. After doing business with him, I am going to go by the same rules as he does. Just so you all know deals with me will be done by you sending me the money first and once I get it, I will send you the models. We can go more into detail if you would want to make a deal.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Everything is still available and I have gotten no offers yet.


----------



## Commander Tiberius (Sep 6, 2010)

What are you looking to get for your Eldar?


----------



## SonsOfVulkan (Jan 29, 2011)

What you want for daemons?


----------



## atwias (May 3, 2011)

I may be interested in the plague bearers, how much are you looking for?


----------



## Arkanor (Jan 1, 2010)

Can you post a pic of the FD's?

I'm currently in a "financially transitory" state, so I *might* be able to take them off your hands, really depends though how much you're looking for and how soon I get my damn job after graduation.


I just saw that this got seriously necro'd from 3 months ago, apologies.


----------

